# Can't get online



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, it's me again.

I got a new computer that didn't come with a modem. I bought a usb modem as recommended by several people. I do the dial up thing and a message comes up "Error 691" and says that AOL either doesn't recognize my username/password, OR my selected proxy authenication (sp) protocol isn't permitted (or words to that effect). I have no idea what that means. I know I am using the correct username/password. Can anybody help? I have my old computer gaining internet access while I try to fiqure out the new one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

At some times in the past, AOL had some peculiarity where you coudn't dial direct through your modem without first having the AOL software installed. I haven't had any experience with AOL in several years, but I expect if you call their tech support, they'll catch you up on what is needed.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I installed the software.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Is your modem actually dialing? You will need to connect the modem, then go through the windows wizard to install the driver. Once that is installed, the AOL software should see the modem and try to use it. The AOL software wont see or recognize a software modem until windows sees it as a modem and has proper driver installed. I assume you did buy a modem with a win7 driver? Did you do the homework to find out how other win7 users did with that modem? I know there have been some modems that just were total junk from beginning to end and never work right.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the one I bought:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2539629&sku=E261-1103


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with zong, call AOL - your obviously getting out to them if your getting that message. They should be able to help you (I know; with AOL 'should' and 'can' are not the same thing)


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Error 691 is a username / password error

I'm glad I don't still have dial up. :walk:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I looked at the Hiro modem page. Supported Operation System: Microsoft Windows 98SE/2000 & server/2003 & server/XP & XP Professional x64 Edition

Then they say in another place Vista and win7 compatible. If you read the reviews, there have been very few since win7 released, but one person states he couldnt get it to work with win7. That should be a warning sign that perhaps this isnt best modem to use with win7. Of course it could just be a clueless user, one of problems how much to weight such a comment when its only one concerning win7. Though to be fair I suppose few buying latest greatest computer with win7 are going to be using dialup.

Modems can be odd critters. And software controller modems can be really troublesome especially when they were first designed for one operating system, then drivers modified or whatever for some later operating system and only very cursory work done to make sure it works well without problems.

Using linux, I have gotten some software controller modems working but its nearly always a pain. Thats why I keep recommending people hunt down the elusive hardware controller modems whatever operating system they are using. That webpage on modems YOU posted gave the same advice. And yep they are difficult to find and usually cost more. But then I gave you the info for work around with an old serial hardware controller modem in combination with a pl2303 serial to usb adapter cable. This is BEST way I found thought the Zoom 3095 usb modem does work well, I just cant guarentee how it will do with win7 since I dont have win7 available. Win7 is relatively new and its going to take bit time for hardware to get sorted out, especially something like dialup modem that has become sort of an afterthought as dialup itself heads to ashbin of history.

AOL software (my ex was a loyal AOL user for lot years) unless it has changed is pretty idiot proof making a connection assuming you enter your username and password correctly. It takes care of everything else and usually will pop up a specific message if it cant find modem, or cant connect to remote server, or you entered incorrect username/password. It doesnt just give you some mysterious numerical error.

I am thinking you have a modem driver problem. If AOL customer service cant help you, you will need to find somebody knowledgable with dialup modems that can directly work with your computer. I know I've tried helping linux people with some dialup problem, but its really frustrating when they feel need to spend hours just cause they saved $5 when they bought their modem and are determined to make what they bought work. They dont want to hear that they made a bad choice by buying a software controller modem and start blaming it on linux. Notice people here immediately start blaming it on AOL. I just doubt its an AOL problem. I think something isnt working right with the driver. I've gotten cheap software modems to dial under linux but then cant negotiate a connection, because the linux driver isnt quite right. If win7 driver is "beta" and has problems, this may be same sort of problem. Since you only have AOL available that just adds another layer to work through and adds confusion.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

lharvey said:


> Error 691 is a username / password error
> 
> I'm glad I don't still have dial up. :walk:


If win7 driver is faulty, letting modem dial but not letting modem negotiate a proper connection, then you could well get this error though not from AOL software. 

Dont think AOL software would pop up this error. It would give something like "connection could not be negotiated". If you actually entered incorrect username or password, it would tell you that and tell you to reenter. AOL software doesnt generally give numerical errors.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, here's the latest. The computer came with several choices of ISP's so I hooked up with MSN. After a week of not being able to get online (my fault - using the wrong username) I got in touch with MSN and got my user name/password reset. Still couldn't get online with the new computer. I used the username/password for MSN on my old computer and got online right away (although the connection speed was very slow compared with AOL). Long story short, I believe the problem is the modem.

As tight as I am, I'm going to go with cable. I just don't like the idea of the poor installer having to work outside for a couple of hours in this weather (20Âº) in order to install it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What happened when you tried to connect with MSN? They dont require you to use some special proprietary software to connect do they? Think you can use built in M$ dialer. Does it seem to connect and stay connected, but you just cant surf? Does it dial, connect, then quickly drop the connection? What happens?

I cant imagine M$ putting lot time in changing dialer from what they had in XP or Vista though suppose they could have changed some default setting that is giving trouble. Really need somebody here that has win7 and dialup and can give better answers than I can.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

WOO HOO! Today I tried to dial-up using my connection for AOL and it gives error code734. I went into the computer (somewhere that I can't remember) and clicked on some appropiate-sounding buttons and then tried the MSN dial-up connection and here I am!

This computer uses different terms for the same things as my old computer. I have to get used to it.

I'm sorry that I can't be more specific about terminology. It's like going to Mexico and the only words you know are "Si" and "Pepe", it's gobledy-goop to me.


----------



## mr.breeze (May 23, 2009)

What happened here today? couldn't get the HT page to come at all, said the sever was not responding, did this only happen to me or was there a problem,I was on early today and every thing was running really slow, I hope its not going to crash again. OK never mind I see where this is already discussed,sorry.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Happened to me, too. Some sorft of database problem.


----------

